

Need a warrant to unmask Internet users? Not if Canada gets its way - dean
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/need-a-warrant-to-unmask-internet-users-not-if-canada-gets-its-way.ars

======
SoftwareMaven
I really don't understand the current thinking in law-making:

1\. Legislate access we know is shady.

2\. Prohibit people who know from being able to tell anybody about shady
access.

Secrets and governments: not as good a combination as peanut butter and
chocolate.

------
Joakal
It would seem fine if there's oversight; is there a good oversight process in
Canada against potential abuse?

Otherwise, it's as irresponsible as allowing kids to drive with no
supervision. Someone will sue the government for allowing it to happen with no
safeguard. Wasted taxpayer money in back-pedalling aspects.

------
glimcat
I wonder what it costs to launch a small communications satellite these days.

~~~
nl
More than it costs to have a chain of proxies in different jurisdictions.

------
maeon3
A lot of things happen on the internet that could not happen in the real world
because of freedom and anonymity. Bring the police force and the 5 inch thick
book of laws down to bear on what can and cannot take place on the internet
and you take away a component of what made it the greatest tool ever created
by mankind.

